# supplies



## oystercreekdan (Jul 16, 2005)

:helpoes any one know where to get reloading supplies in the lake Jackson area my local gun shop has a very limited selection of items. I have been going to Bailey's house of guns but that's a bit of a drive.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I mail order most items from midwayusa.com, except for primers and powder which has a hefty hazmat fee when shipping. I get powder and primers from my local gun shop in Rockport or Corpus. Graf & Sons is a good place to get supplies too, as well as Cabelas.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Imaro Vera he sells at a lot of the gun shows but will also sell at his home in Lake Jackson give him a call 979297-1327.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bass Pro Shops may be the closest but I doubt you could beat the pricing from Midway.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Roy Tipton*

Roy is back in buisiness in Texas City. It might be a bit of a drive but his knowledge is invaluable. He has been loading and working loads for years. I guess he just couldn't stay retired. He is a good source for supplies as well as knowledge.

T's guns and ammo

Larry


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Powder Valley & Sinclaires (spelling). 

For stuff with a haz mat (powder/primers), just use group purchasing and the haz mat is nothing. The quantites they will ship on one haz mat is really surprisingly large. 

Locally, I've been buying at Carter Country (I know, some hate them but they have always been cool to me), 10 Ring, and as last resorts - Squander Mountain and BPS. 

If you are on the SW side, American Shooting Centers range has a modest supply of powder at a small premium. Think I paid like $27.50 for powder I can order on line for $25.00 (round numbers).


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I had good luck getting primers at Bass Pro in pearland. They have a very limited reloading section.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Bailey's is a bat cave and the people are not always very nice...but once your eyes adjust to the dark and the dust, they do have some sweet inventory in the shadows.

Don't tell anybody, tho.

What price are you seeing on primers? (sm pistol mag cci 550)?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Ditto on the Bailey's post. I get most of my powder there. Bat cave...LMAO! True dat!

I'd be game to do a bulk buy at Mid-way, Powder Valley, etc. I'm tired of paying $5 per 100 for Rem STS 209 shotshell primers. I also load IMR 7625 which is $26 a pound now. Geez.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

A couple of more to add to the list http://www.natchezss.com/index.cfm 
http://www.wideners.com/index.cfm You can save a few dollars on HazMat and shipping if you get a couple of people together and split the cost.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

10 ring on Monday had basically all types of primers, a fresh shipment of Hornady bullets, virtually the whole Reloader family of powders, bunch of the VV N powders, I would say 75% of the H. powder line up, and maybe four winchester powders. I did not look closely at the AA powders. 

I bought some 2520, BLC#2, and 748 together with 1000 CCI 41's. Chick told me, notwithstanding what the sign said, I could buy as many primers as I desired, within reason. 

On primers, don't be shy about buying the S&B's in small rifle. They shot tighter than CCI 400's for me out of a .223 with N135 and H335. No change or slightly (very slightly) better than CCI 400's with Varget and Re-15, but for those two powders, I had a small sample size so I don't have a great deal of confidence in the results at this stage.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

*10 ring?*

Where is 10 Ring?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Jones Rd. NW side of H-town. 10ring.com as I recall. 

Its a s hole in this run down strip center. Sign is propped up against the pole it fell off of at some remote point in time. 

First time I went there, I was prepared to be jacked cause it looked like some sort of trap. Told the Warden to cover me as I carefully made entry. Highlight of her day. 

Looks are indeed deceiving. Very cool people. Since then, I have been back 8 or 10 times. They will honestly tell you via telephone what they got, what they expect to receive, and what they don't have in stock. They will also set stuff aside for you to pick up later.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

What do you need? I have 3 or 4 thousand assorted primers NIB that have been stored in my safe with a de-humidifier that i found a couple of day's ago under a lot of ammo! I also have 20 or so plastic cartridge boxes of various calibers -most are New! I will be down there monday through wednesday next week!


----------

